# Debian



## pentaracing (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir, je ne pense pas avoir poster ce message au bon endroit mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; d'autre endroit o&#249; je pouvais le mettre.
J'ai installer linux debian en virtuel et j'ai mal configur&#233; le clavier, je me retrouve avec un clavier de PC hors ce des mac sont differents. Je voudrais savoir comment puis-je faire pour reconfigurer en clavier mac.
D'avnce merci.

Allons ici&#8230;


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Janvier 2007)

pentaracing a dit:


> Bonsoir, je ne pense pas avoir poster ce message au bon endroit mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; d'autre endroit o&#249; je pouvais le mettre.
> J'ai installer linux debian en virtuel et j'ai mal configur&#233; le clavier, je me retrouve avec un clavier de PC hors ce des mac sont differents. Je voudrais savoir comment puis-je faire pour reconfigurer en clavier mac.
> D'avnce merci.
> 
> Allons ici&#8230;


http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+clavier+mac+debian


----------

